# Rubber Roof Issues? Or Not



## dapozer (Apr 4, 2013)

I was up on the roof of our new 230rs installing a maxx air 2 and noticed that there was a area or the rubber roof that looked like it was loose, kinda like a bubble. when pushed down it stayed down but should I worry about it if it is loose in areas. There are no cuts or cracks just kinda loose in a area.
Shawn


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

This is perfectly normal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

It's common, It's "normal" and I agree nothing to worry about. However, IMHO it's something I personally don't think needs to happen if the roof membrane is well glued down. But then, even on reroofs I've seen the same thing.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

I was just up on my roof last weekend and saw the same thing, no cracks in it, just a little 'bubbling' up.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Little bubbles are no issue but if you see any loose areas that approach the size of a saucer then you should consider repairing the problem. Also bubbles near the front of the trailer are much worse than the middle or back as there is a low pressure above the front of the trailer that can pull up and rip the roof material.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

I've got some that look like long wrinkles but hasn't given me any problem. I do keep an eye on thing up there.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, the manufacturers will tell you it's "normal" as long as the integrity of the seal is not compromised. I had a staple or something eventually poke through the roof. While it's very unsettling to have a hole in your roof, a little Dicor and it was sealed right up. You already have quite a few holes up there, after all.


----------



## TXJax (Dec 24, 2017)

What kind of rubber roof is the outback?

EPDM or TPO?


----------

